# Exhaust system



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

I have a 97 Ram 2500 5.9 gas and while I had the tank out to replace the fuel level sender I noticed the exhaust system isn't looking to healthy . I would like opinions on cat back exhaust system ....I don't want a real loud system but a nice sound is cool too, ideas dynomax, gibson . Borla is nice but way to expensive thanks in advance Bill


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

dynomas stysem is good one to use or even flowmaster they have different kinds of mufllers to use for noise level. another thing to do is check with local muffler shop and see what they got a duel cat back systems. helps motor breath better and performance too.
hope this made some cents been up sence yesterday morning.
got nice storm here yesterday.
go with a 2/ 1/2 duel exhaust cat back system.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I've got an Edelbrock Cat-back kit. Its not loud, but its louder than stock, I dont like the sound of flowmaster, thats why I looked at Edelbrock.

Edelbrock's Website


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I have both the flowmaster 3 chamber ,and the Gibson exhaust. I like the flowmaster much better,the noise levels in the cab are like stock,the gibson resonates the cab and it gets tiring driving /plowing for hrs listening to it. Do not get the 2 chamber flowmaster they are noisy. Also my flowmaster system was very complete,even had heat guards on the muffer the gibson didnt. Edelbrock makes good exhaust too,in recent yrs it seems they are not as big in the cat back exhaust market anymore.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*flowmaster*

John would that (3 Chamber muffler ) be what flowmaster calls Force III exhaust system they call out a Force III, II and then American Thunder LOL quiet , loud and then ...Thunder


----------



## jj112 (Feb 22, 2003)

*03 Hemi cat back exhaust?*

I have an 03 2500 8 foot box with the Hemi engine (lots of power). I have been trying to find an aftermarket cat-back exhaust system for this truck. My local jobber tells me that the system is not available yet from any major manufacturer?? Anybody know why??


----------



## 2003DodgeRam2500 (Feb 19, 2003)

The 03 dodges are too new right now.I have one and cant wait til the accesories come out.


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

*j j*

what you mite want to do is go to a good muffler shop and see whatt they can built you a custom cat back duel exhaust system sometimes it cheaper to do it that way than buy the set. i got a buddie in the repair business that does that builts custom exhaust systems.
flowmaster gibson dynmax and most everbody else sells mufflers with single inlet and duel outlet

gary
p,s, thats what i goin to do to my ford v-10 duel cat back system


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I agree with snowflake. You can probably have your muffler shop do it.

I had my chevy done a couple months ago. Dual cat-back with 2 stainless tips: $200. I'm sure they would put on some type of performance muffler for you.


----------

